
Faucet-pipeline – a framework-independent, pluggable asset pipeline - mcp_
https://www.faucet-pipeline.org/
======
rane
Have recently used parcel[1] in multiple personal and work related projects to
solve the same problem, and honestly, it's a joy compared to the webpack
configuration hell.

The key feature is that you hardly have to configure anything. For example, by
referencing a javascript file in the index.html, the script and its
dependencies are automatically included in the bundle minified with asset hash
in the filename. On top of that, you get livereload for CSS and JS in watch
mode.

[1]: [https://parceljs.org](https://parceljs.org)

------
chrisweekly
Webpack and Babel continue to get simpler (eg zero-config defaults, babel
macros, etc). I've heard nice things about Parcel. Is there a compelling
reason to consider faucet-pipeline as an alternative?

I did read the tldr:

tl;dr: faucet-pipeline is a framework-independent, pluggable asset pipeline
that takes the pain out of preprocessing JavaScript, CSS and associated files
(e.g. images or fonts). It simplifies the process of converting modern
JavaScript (ES6) to support older browsers (ES5), or Sass to CSS - eliminating
typical low-level configuration nightmares.

